# New Banksy in croydon



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2009)

yes, another banksy thread


this one it quite witty tho....


----------



## magneze (Sep 19, 2009)

like that


----------



## ymu (Sep 19, 2009)

That is rather good.


----------



## brix (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone know where this is in Croydon?  I have googled, but am none the wiser...


----------



## Geri (Sep 20, 2009)

How do you know it's a Banksy?


----------



## Callie (Sep 20, 2009)

brix said:


> Anyone know where this is in Croydon?  I have googled, but am none the wiser...



There seems to be a couplw of sites indicating that there were 'banksy' style bits of graff popping up in Caterham/Coulsdon down where the Red Lion Pub used to be (i think it was the red lion) and on the site of woolworths.

I'm not overly convinced myself but we'll see.


----------



## brix (Sep 20, 2009)

Callie said:


> There seems to be a couplw of sites indicating that there were 'banksy' style bits of graff popping up in Caterham/Coulsdon down where the Red Lion Pub used to be (i think it was the red lion) and on the site of woolworths.
> 
> I'm not overly convinced myself but we'll see.



Yeah, I saw those sites, but I was hoping this one might be central Croydon somewhere.  Basically, I'd like to see it but not so much that I'd go to Coulsdon - that's practically the countryside! 

I'm not really bothered whether it's a genuine Banksy or not; it's still pretty witty.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2009)

Callie said:


> There seems to be a couplw of sites indicating that there were 'banksy' style bits of graff popping up in Caterham/Coulsdon down where the Red Lion Pub used to be (i think it was the red lion) and on the site of woolworths.
> 
> I'm not overly convinced myself but we'll see.



someone mailed me the original pic

the other coulsden bits are not Banksy - style isnt him/ also rubbish IMHO


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2009)

another pic

must be purley way ish


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I'll go with  'in the Banksy style'.

Ikea just down the road, of course.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2009)

seems to be beddington farm road way if thats any use to people?

a kick in the arse form IKEA


----------



## brix (Sep 20, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> seems to be beddington farm road way if thats any use to people?



Yes that's helpful, thank you 

I'll pop down and take a look at some stage.  Was in Croydon today but nowhere near.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm... why do I have this ugly suspicion that it isn't  a real banksy but a viral advert for IEAK, so that people who still think street art is edgy all drive or take the tram down to Croydon to try to find it, and while they are there drop in for some meatballs ... and a coffee table or three.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 21, 2009)

Seems to be here [google Maps]

A couple of links with more pics

http://arrestedmotion.com/2009/09/streets-banksy-ikea-punk/

http://blog.artofthestate.co.uk/blog/_archives/2009/9/20/4327400.html


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 21, 2009)

That's so sweet.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 21, 2009)

has banksy given up on putting his name to his work then?

decent whoever did it


----------



## pigtails (Sep 21, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Hmm... why do I have this ugly suspicion that it isn't  a real banksy but a viral advert for IEAK, so that people who still think street art is edgy all drive or take the tram down to Croydon to try to find it, and while they are there drop in for some meatballs ... and a coffee table or three.



OMG that is possible!

I do love their meatballs


----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2009)

Callie said:


> There seems to be a couplw of sites indicating that there were 'banksy' style bits of graff popping up in Caterham/Coulsdon down where the Red Lion Pub used to be (i think it was the red lion) and on the site of woolworths.
> 
> I'm not overly convinced myself but we'll see.



 Used to be my old haunt, then i moved to redhill

Ill ask around, i know a lot of graff/stencil artists round there......


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think its pretty boring.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2009)

I like it


----------



## girasol (Sep 21, 2009)

I want a photo of myself standing next to it


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like vintage Banksy to me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's hardly cutting edge Banksy though. It's just another bit of humour akin to what he's been hawing for years.

Is it not getting a bit passé now? 

Don't get me wrong. I like a lot of his work; the early wall murals, the fake tenners, the painted elephant thing,  the Paris Hilton CD stunt etc. but this is just a bit well, meh.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2009)

It's just a little bit of LOL on a wall. Nothing worth writing a sunday paper article about. But better than GAZ-2009


----------



## this way up (Sep 23, 2009)

Another new one - 328 High Road, near Seven Sisters










photos artofthestate


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2009)

Have to say that the punk one isn't banksy because my 1st thought is that its not really stencilled. Remember banksy predominately does stencils, then colours them in.

Here is a classic





Still takes nothing away from it, its pretty good.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 9, 2009)

Banksy painting sprayed over by envious graffiti artists

Only in the Beddington Badlands!


----------



## banglo-saxon (Oct 9, 2009)

banksy. love this guy!!!


----------



## ymu (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Have to say that the punk one isn't banksy because my 1st thought is that its not really stencilled. Remember banksy predominately does stencils, then colours them in.
> 
> Still takes nothing away from it, its pretty good.


It is a stencil, with some freehand work on top, and it's very similar in style to many other Banksy's, whether or not it is his.

This one, for example, is guaranteed Banksy, because it's from the stuff he did in Palestine which was well reported at the time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 10, 2009)

Its is a banksy, its on his site


----------



## Leafster (Nov 3, 2009)

It appears Sutton council were deciding whether to keep the Banksy when it was defaced. 

Banksy mural defaced during vote


----------

